# Stacked Teleconverters or Tamron 150-600



## Luds34 (Aug 28, 2014)

So I've been interested in shooting the moon. So there is the context, static object, tripod, don't mind manually focusing, etc.

Unfortunately I've put my energy and efforts into what I use on a regular basis, and that is focal lengths under 100mm. Now that I am very happy with my kit in that regards, I'm looking to invest some funds on the tele end a bit. I currently own the 70-200 f/4.0L but know I want to upgrade to an f/2.8 model.

So I was wondering how well it would work to just stack a 1.4x and 2x teleconverter? It looks like I could get the Kenko Pro 300s for a little north of 300 bucks for both. So that would give me 560mm @ f/8.0. Would I be satisfied with the results? Or am I just wasting time at this point and should consider spending the $1k on the new Tamron 150-600?

Keep in mind, the 70-200 upgrade will occur. And that I don't really have a need for anything greater then 200mm as I'm not into wildlife, etc. Oh, and I shoot on a crop sensor (70D) if that makes a difference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't think the 70D will autofocus with a lens that maxes out at f/8 except in live view mode, so unless you upgrade your camera, stacked TCs are probably not going to work very well.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 29, 2014)

I would just go and buy a telephoto lens like the tamrom 150-600mm. Yes, for shooting the moon, it may work just fine. But I would rather have a lens then just some tcs that I would almost rarely use. Also, you're gonna see a decrease in IQ...minimal but its there. It's just the fact of having more glass in front of your sensor. Also, your aperture will be smaller.. of course not really an issue with shooting the moon. At least what I see and recommend would be a dedicated telephoto lens. Or you can rent one.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 29, 2014)

Focussing at f8 is no problem in live view. However for stacking 2 extenders version 3, you need to place a distance ring between. So you loose focus at infinity. Not to speak about the iq which will degrade enormous by using 2 extenders. I would not advice that combination, I did try once but was not happy at all. You can taken 20-200 with extender 2x, that will give you a decent result, but not further.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Aug 29, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> I don't think the 70D will autofocus with a lens that maxes out at f/8 except in live view mode, so unless you upgrade your camera, stacked TCs are probably not going to work very well.



I use the tamron 1.4x with the 100-400 at f8 and it will AF with strong light.


----------



## CTJohn (Aug 30, 2014)

Luds34 said:


> So I've been interested in shooting the moon. So there is the context, static object, tripod, don't mind manually focusing, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately I've put my energy and efforts into what I use on a regular basis, and that is focal lengths under 100mm. Now that I am very happy with my kit in that regards, I'm looking to invest some funds on the tele end a bit. I currently own the 70-200 f/4.0L but know I want to upgrade to an f/2.8 model.
> 
> ...


Well, fortunately the moon will last for a long time. Maybe long enough to receive your Tamron 150-600. I ordered one on May 24 from B&H and it's still back ordered. Ridiculous. I'm actually considering cancelling the order.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2014)

the tamron 150-600 doesnt like any teleconverters 
tried kenko 1.4 and it just didnt want to play at all
tried a canon 2x mk3 with a extension tube spacer and no joy there either


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help and comments. You have all kind of confirmed what I had thought. I did visit a local camera shop about 6 months ago where they had a Tamron rep onsite and a demo copy of the lens to test out. I tested it out on a 7D my buddy had along and I thought it was a very solid lens for the money. Of course they were not available then, but the rep was speaking of manufacturing ramping up so I was hoping it would be more readily available today. Ahhh well...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2014)

Why do you want to spend good money just to photo the moon with relatively short-reach lenses?


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 1, 2014)

I've played with both and although I decided against the Tamron, it's definitely better than the 300 f4 with a 2x III. The 70d will (slowly) focus that combo in live view, but... For me, I think the 400mm f5.6 would be the next 'economical' step up in length. 
If the new 7d MkII lives up to the hype (or even near it) I’d love to see someone build a 500mm f5.6 (or something close) EF-S lens. Since it could be smaller, I would think it could be less expensive- and lighter and would have quite a following.


----------



## ZiggyDeath (Sep 1, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> the tamron 150-600 doesnt like any teleconverters
> tried kenko 1.4 and it just didnt want to play at all


I took a few moon shots recently on my 6D with a Tamron 150-600 and a 1.4x Kenko Pro DGX-E (New model, not sure what's different, it has a -E which isn't available in NA).
AF in LV had no problems.

I had tried using a 70-200 F4L IS with a 2xIII and a 3x Kenko TC, and the results were pretty atrocious, on a SL1. Granted this is double the FL you're trying to achieve.

What I would be wary of, when stacking Kenko TCs is the strength of the construction. With that much weight on the TC, you might see some compression on the lower side. In other words, you might suffer from significant barrel sag.


----------



## Vgramatikov (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello
www.500px.com/Vgramatikov

As per my opinion tamron 150-600 is much better than stacked tc`s on vario lens.
So far i thing it is even as good as 300 2.8L IS mk1 + 1.4 or as good as 400 5.6L on equivalent focal lenght.
I mean may be little bit softer but on the field optically is close witch is good for zoom with such a price tag.

Of course i speak only optically. Like AF, and other features i can not tell. I have experience with 300 2.8 IS L and 400 5.6L both owned. 

Tamron seems to be best value/choice for the money!!! If i don`t have 400 5.6L the tamron i next in my list.
But for now i thing 400 5.6L have some advantages optically and like AF speed and accuracy witch for me is far more important than zoom and i have 200 2.8L if i decide to work with close subjects.

Of course vario is more flexy at some moments and thats why i highly recommended the Tamron.
Good pack for the money and why not best zoom in it`s class. Better than all Sigmas and as good as Nikon and Canon versions for much less money. 

Of course third party means problems with AF but now always. 
And don`t forget the IS in Tamron. Canon 400 5.6 do not have it.
It is usable at many cases on the field. Yes you can not freeze action with IS but this is not the case when IS can save a shot!!! All long handholdable lens need IS/VR/VC.


----------

